# ML 83 South Tyne



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking for first owner of ML 83 South Tyne I think 1904
billblow


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Bill, ask and thou shall receive.... Here is her history as I have it.


South Tyne: (SSS 1) (1903 – 1933) (Steel)
O.N. 119901: 79g 15n 80 x 18.1 x 8.5 feet
35 hp T.3-cyl by Shields Engineering & Dry Dock Co Ltd North Shields

1903: Launched by J T Eltringham & Co Ltd South Shields (Yd. No 245) for J. T. Eltringham & Co Ltd South Shields as “South Tyne”. 1903: Completed. 1903: Registered at South Shields SSS 1. 1904: Owned by J Cameron & A. Irwin St Monance Fife. 1904: Registered at Methil ML 83. 15.09.1910: Owned by James Hellings Milford Haven. 15.09.1910: Registered at Milford Haven M 60. 10.06.1912: Owned by William Evans & Sarah Jane Hellings Milford Haven. 10.12.1914: Owned by Edward James Hellings & Sarah James Hellings Milford Haven. 12.1915: Requisitioned as a Net Laying Vessel (Ad No. 2721) and based at Malta. 22.01.1917: Owned by Sarah Jane Hellings & William Evans Milford Haven. 1919: Returned to Owners. Undated: Sarah Jane Hellings, John Brown & Francis Percival Locke Milford Haven. Undated: Owned by Edward James Milford Haven. 11.07.1933: Foundered in the Rosehearty Fairway Moray Firth.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Andy
Thanks, I know I have asked before but the photograph of her thats around with a black funnel and a white E on it just confuses me while carrying the ML 83 port registration number and looking at the dates.
Still can’t see the chronology flowing that’s says the E and PRN is for J.T.Eltringham so for the minute it's still in the pending tray as I had hoped I could attribute it to Eltringham.
billblow


----------

